# HDMI



## thomas.butz (Feb 16, 2017)

On my TOSHIBA Z930 Notebook the following setting does the trick under FreeBSD 11
(providing sound-output for a TV-set using HDMI):

`sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=2`

...unit=0: internal speaker
...unit=1: headphone socket

Tom.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 16, 2017)

You should edit your title to be more descriptive for searchers, like, "HDMI sound output for TV"


----------

